# P1706 Ecm code Park/Neutral Position switch



## jsoong78 (Feb 7, 2018)

My engine light has been on for about 2 months now, after I put in a used Japanese engine. The code is P1706 Park/ Neutral Position switch, but the thing is my Xtrail is manual, I don't have a park neutral position switch. I tried clearing the code but it comes back. The engine that I bought was from an Automatic. Has anyone ever come across this problem


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Did you changed the ecu?
Did a certified Mechanic swap the engine or was a homemade job?


----------

